# Years of circle picking - is now of no use?



## trickae (Nov 1, 2008)

Back in late 90's i got into something called circle picking: which is like standard alternate picking but the motion comes from a slight push-pull technique between the thumb and index finger to make the pick move slightly up and down. The wrist is only used for string skipping more than 2 strings. 

I also had to change the way i held a pick, which is what I still use today, whereby i use the a side of the pick instead of the tip, and only a very small fraction of the pick can be seen. Its also held between the thumb and the side of the index finger. 

The benefits where a dramatic increase in speed and picking hand agility, but the disadvantages where the lack of pick of attack, so the sound was warmer instead of brighter. 

So why am i finding it useless now? I was just messing around with sweeps and found that by using the tip of the pick there was actually far less resistance on the strings and I could pull it off faster - and IT SOUNDED BETTER.

Now the problem is that if I had to sweep a riff, i'd have the change which side of the pick was pointing out. Whos gonna bother with that? 

So - Sevenstringers! 

Should i go back to playing from the wrist or circle pick from the tip which seems impossible to do now.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a die-hard alternate picker-- at least in when I'm using the pick; I'm also a major legato whore. I pick all from the wrist, near as I can tell, and I am completely satisfied. It allows a great dynamic range, which I consider extremely important, and I've been currently working on beating the crap out of my strings. Since Al Di Meola is my hero for picking technique, and I love Meshuggah, a strong attack, clarity, and the ability to accent are very important to me. 

Use whatever you wish, but many instructors advocate picking from the wrist, discouraging both circular picking and using the elbow. But if you're satisfied with this technique and it feels most natural, keep with it.


----------



## WillingWell (Nov 2, 2008)

I circle-pick when I'm doing directional or sweep picking, but a good bit of the motion comes from my wrist. Everything is based on wrist picking for me, but when directional or sweep picking I circle-pick to kind of "lead-on" to the next string, helps with speed and rhythm for me. 

But for your overall technique, I think it should be primarily wrist picking. It shouldn't take long to get back into it. When I was relearning my picking technique, it took about 2 months of solid practice with it and I was on the right track. Just don't try to go fast right away or you'll revert to your old technique. Start slow and gradually work your way up.


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree with strict alternate picking, especially when you're playing patterns that are not straight 16ths and such. For instance you may need to begin a passage on the upbeat even if you're not accenting that beat. So, no matter what the rythmn of the riff or passage I'm playing, I always try to pick up on upbeats and down on downbeats. It makes it so much easier to get the rythmn. (Very important in odd time signatures).

As for sweeping, I think you should use the tip of the pick and just push through from string to string and pull up on the way back up. So, I'm taking it this has a lot to do with how you're holding the pick. Have you tried different picks? Try a Dunlop Sharp at least a few times. 

If all you're trying to do is change the way you pick and your fret hand doesn't have to change what it's doing, you shouldn't have too much trouble adjusting. Try to break out of the circle picking for a while and if you decide you don't like it, then switch back. It may take a few days or weeks, but there's no right or wrong way to play guitar. I guess it's just easier to play more technically advanced things if you have strict guidelines on how you aproach every single note.

And I'm only practicing what I'm preaching, I'm definately not a master of it. Enjoy!


----------



## trickae (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for the input. 

I just feel like i wasted the last 10 years on a useless technique now. I've been playing like this since the 8th grade. However i'll make the effort - the pick attack and clearer sweeps make a big difference in the playing - not too sure if i'm going to totally abandon circle picking altogether tho.

thanks.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe use it for runs at a softer dynamic level among more heavily picked notes, e.g.
___>_>__A______|-3-|_______ |--5--||-3-|
e---7--8--10~~~-------------------57875
B---------------------8-7-5--5--7----------875-75
G----------------------------------------------------
D----------------------------------------------------
A----------------------------------------------------
E----------------------------------------------------


----------



## WillingWell (Nov 2, 2008)

Well if it's what you're accustomed to and it's not horribly handicapping you I wouldn't call it a uselsss technique. Useless for some, maybe, but if you've made good progress using it then it's not for you by any means. Still, experiment with a new style if you feel you can do better with it and just remember anything is going to feel awkward as hell at first, so you have to stick with it and practice.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 2, 2008)

Out of curiousity what picks are you using. IMO any techinque that gets you the sounds require is not "useless" probably just needs to be tweaked, hence my ????.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a similar technique for chords that I do not want to rhythmically define. The sound is unmistakable, and it just eats my picks. I use really thick picks, too.

Anyway, you can't hurt yourself in learning to alternate pick, and if your current technique is inhibiting you, then you should not hesitate to try something new. Sweeping is a bit of a tricky technique in itself, though, so don't get too down about it. If you're sweeping on your bridge pickup, that'll make you sound like crap, too.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 22, 2011)

I have seen lots of guys 'circle' pick with the tip, so just slow down and give it a go if you are worried. I personally wrist pick, and try to alternate pick everything, even arpeggios. I like the definition and clearer accents yuou can provide, over sweeping. I can sweep, a bit though.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 23, 2011)

again pick however you want if its inhibiting your ability to play or sounds bad change it.

but i honestly have never had a problem with velocity or clarity in my picking and i just pick, and really hardly pay attention to what i am doing unless i am learning something that takes wieard approach to picking and legato such as the main motif in the price of everything and the value of nothing by AAL


----------



## Hollowway (May 29, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I have seen lots of guys 'circle' pick with the tip, so just slow down and give it a go if you are worried. I personally wrist pick, and try to alternate pick everything, even arpeggios. I like the definition and clearer accents yuou can provide, over sweeping. I can sweep, a bit though.



Who are you, and what have you done with SirMyghin?
That was quite the necrobump for someone with your post count!


----------



## SirMyghin (May 29, 2011)

How the hell did I even run into the topic is a better question as I don't typically search things out (see I at least pretend I know everything). Wow..


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 30, 2011)

I'm not the only trying to circle pick??? I'M NOT ALONE...


----------

